# Really dark labels



## cowseatmaize (Sep 8, 2012)

I've only just been noticing this. I can't believe how stupid I've been.
 Here's a label that with a bright light and magnifier I could still just barely read a small amount of it. With a camera and flash, wallah!!! I may even try again with a different angle or zoom in differently.
 Anyway I also have a question. This looks like Lockport green/teal and has the same form as the later base embossed Saratoga waters. Does anyone know for sure. I have the dates of Lockport, Mt Pleasant etc. but which glass house made the later Saratogas?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 8, 2012)

!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone have an opinion of the style, color or glass works. I'd kind of like to figure that out. Thanks


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 10, 2012)

whats the base look like?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 10, 2012)

Like a 1880-90 soda. It does have a "4" and 4 vent holes. The lip is applied, not a full tooling. I'll have to recheck the books but I think Lockport stopped around mid 80's and Mt Pleasant a bit later. Or was it the other way around? []


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Sep 12, 2012)

That looks a lot like the base embossed Congress Spring bottles made at the Congressville Glassworks in Saratoga Springs N.Y. , these bottles had single # digits and also some had tripple # digits on the bottom.  Randy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> That looks a lot like the base embossed Congress Spring bottles made at the Congressville Glassworks in Saratoga Springs N.Y. , these bottles had single # digits and also some had tripple # digits on the bottom.  Randy


Thanks, I know I've seen the base embossed water like this but I couldn't remember the name or find an example lately. If I'm reading correctly Mt Pleasant moved to the Congressville area and operateted until about 1890.
 I figure this was the same mold with a different base plate and  repurposed by Granger in Buffalo. The most references I found for them is coffee.
 I can't find much more except they were a wholesale grocer and operated at least until 1910. The label also mentions baking powder so that all ties together.


----------

